# Trying to conceive at 34 after miscarriage



## micsor

Just wondering if anyone else has had a first pregnancy over 34 years old that ended in miscarriage, but was able to conceive the next pregnancy? I will be 35 years old next month and got pregnant for the first time in February, but ended in a miscarriage at almost 10 weeks. 

My husband and I are currently trying again, but I'm so scared that it's going to happen again because of my age! Just wish someone could reasure me and give me some hope that it's possible everything will be ok next time around.


----------



## vintage67

At 34-35 you are but a pup!

In all seriousness, it took quite a while to conceive my son when I was 36. We began trying for a 2nd child when he was around 3 or 4 and I was 40-41. I had 3 miscarriages in a row; each going a bit further. The 3rd one was around 10 weeks like yours. I am now (shhhhhhhh) 44 and conceived this baby at 43. Every day is a blessing and I am cautiously optimistic.

You may be very age focused and wonder if that had anything to do with it, when the truth is 17 year old girls, 24 year old young women, and 38 year old ladies have miscarriages. It's never easy and can be discouraging, espcecially if you are truly ready and want a baby.

Best wishes. You have plenty of time in the big scheme of things.


----------



## micsor

Congratulations and thank you for the optimism! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mel S

I turned 35 today - I am 5 + 6 weeks - was trying for 3 years before I fell naturally! - had a MMC in Jan this year following IUI so anything is possible just try not to stress over it!


----------



## SabrinaKat

Vintage67 - my hero! 

I was 41 when I got pregnant and m/c at 7 weeks; 2 years later, am now almost 11 wks at age 43 -- age is only in your mind! Just make sure you're as healthy as you can be, take vitamins, do bloods to make sure thyroid ok, etc., and then relax... (I also lost weight, quit smoking (didn't smoke during last pregnancy until obvious m/c...), etc.

Best wishes!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

As others have said, 34 is nothing. I had my last one at 39 and this one I will be very nearly 43. The biggest thing I can tell you is to relax because if you stress over it, it will take longer. When we were trying for this little one, we caught early on but then had an early mc. It took about 11 months to catch again and it was just about when I had given up. Being so focused on getting pregnant stresses your body and can make it harder. I know it isn't easy to relax but in the long run it makes things easier.


----------



## anteater

Hi honey! I know how you feel. I got pregnant for the first time at 35 and miscarried at 11 weeks. I conceived again 6 months later (it felt like forever) and we now have our wonderful daughter, who is 9 months. It CAN happen! I was terrified of not being able to get pregnant again and when I did, whether that baby would survive. She did and she is downstairs 'chatting' to her daddy as I write this!

I wish you all the very best. xxx


----------



## anteater

By the way, the month I fell pregnant with my little girl was the first month I used a CBFM (also used suggestions in 'The Baby Making Bible' book and softcups).


----------



## Surreygal

I had two early miscarriages last year, got pregnant in Feb and again in June. Both ended very early on, probably about 8 weeks or so. Had allo the tests and no reason why I miscarried could be found, other than it was just one of those things. Still was devastating though. 

I am now pregnant again (am 37 now, 38 in Sept) and am nearly 36 weeks along, so I can promise there is hope. And all these pregnancies were natural with no interventions. Good luck to you, I hope you get your BFP soon. x


----------



## glaciergirl

Me also! I was 35 when I miscarried at 8 weeks, and was completely devastated. OH and I waited 1 month before trying again, and 2 and a half months later I got my BFP. I used the cervical mucus charting method throughout our time of trying. In Jan, I used my mooncup after sex and also babystart lube gel just for good measure for the first time and it worked. Good luck, try not to stress out as that does not help either of you. xx


----------



## micsor

Thank you so much for your support and positive words! Just went to a different doctor on Friday who wants to do a saline ultrasound to get a better picture of where and what type of fibroid I have. He said it could have possibly led to my miscarriage. ( my other dr. wasn't concerned) Was hoping to try this month, but have to put it on hold until the sonogram. Hopefully, everything will be o.k., and I'll be able to relax! Thanks again!


----------



## animalcracker

Aw, you are a young 'un! You have nothing to worry about:flower:

I had my first pregnancy at 38 years old and unfortunately, it did end with a missed miscarriage (I had a scan at 9 weeks but baby measured 6+3).

I got pregnant again 8 months later and I am almost in my 2nd trimester. Everything is perfect. By the way, I am 39 now!

Also, another thing to consider. I had the NT scan (first trimester screening) and my numbers - to quote my Dr. are 'That of a 20 year old woman.' Chance of downs is 1 in over 1300.

You are still very young but believe me I understand how you feel. I was terrified to get pregnant again after last year. :hugs: It is tough, but have faith and best of luck!!


----------



## animalcracker

micsor said:


> Thank you so much for your support and positive words! Just went to a different doctor on Friday who wants to do a saline ultrasound to get a better picture of where and what type of fibroid I have. He said it could have possibly led to my miscarriage. ( my other dr. wasn't concerned) Was hoping to try this month, but have to put it on hold until the sonogram. Hopefully, everything will be o.k., and I'll be able to relax! Thanks again!

I had to post again because you mentioned a fibroid. Talk to me, I am an expert on fibroids LOL. With this pregnancy, the baby implanted only 2mm away from my largest fibroid and I was terrified. My Dr. said he would keep an eye on it and so far everything is going great.

Submucosal fibroids are the types that can sometimes cause a miscarriage. If you don't have a submucosal fibroid, chances are you will be fine. Many, many women over the age of 30 have fibroids.

I did find out I have to have a c section with this baby because of fibroids being close to the birth canal, but that's about it. Sometimes they can be painful during pregnancy but chances are you will carry to term with no issues!

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask! After my mc and finding out I had a fibroid I did my research so I know pretty much everything there is to know about them LOL


----------



## micsor

Animalcracker, thanks for your words of wisdom. I found out I had a fibroid 3 years ago when I had a sono due to having pressure and back pain. My gyno never even gave me the results or told me about the fibroid, just said everything came back fine. I found out when my primary doctor was looking at my records and told me! I was so mad that they never told me especially when I've been very concerned about fibroids since my sister had them serverly in her 20's and was never able to have children because of them! At the time it was very small, and I guess didn't concern him.

Well, now since I miscarried and went to a new doctor, he's going to ivestigate it more! I guess I should have went to him a long time ago! Not sure what type I have, but am hoping everything will be o.k. I feel that I'm now in good hands with this doctor since he's checking up on it. 

Glad to know that I have hope, and thanks again! I have to go for the sono on September 7th, so I'll let you know what I find out. Keep your fingers crossed! Congratulations to you, and I wish you lots of luck!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkchucks

Did any of you have implantation cramping? Could you tell the difference between fibroids pain and implantation cramping before your BFP?


----------



## Caezzybe

I'm 42 and miscarried at 7 weeks in January. I then went on to conceive just over a month later and am now 28 weeks pregnant.

These weren't my first 2 pregnancies though, I lost my first at 12 weeks when I was 20 and then had a baby boy when I was 41 (last year).

If you've had a miscarriage before (no matter what age you had it), it's always at the back of your mind in any subsequent pregnancies. My first miscarriage was the worst with it being later on than the second (I also had to have a d & c for the 12 week one) although I was devastated both times.

It's apparently all to do with statistics. I think it's supposed to be 1 in 4 pregnancies that ends in miscarriage, mainly due to random genetic problems. I was unlucky to have 2 in 4 but it could happen to anyone.

Good luck with TTC and having a sticky bean! :)


----------



## jzgrace

I am 34 will be 35 in 3 months and have been wondering if its too late for me. I just pray that I am blessed as you all have been. Congrats to all! I'm pretty sure I ovulated today, fx! Nerves are kicking in telling myself to relax is easy, doing it is another.


----------



## cluelessnow

Got pregnant at 38 and had a healthy boy who is 2 now.

Had a mmc at 39. And now at 40, I'm 19 weeks pregnant.


----------



## pineapple91

Hi. I was pregnant twice at 41 lost both early thought my time was up but fell pg just after my 43rd birthday I'll be 21 weeks Monday. Good luck.


----------

